# Wednesday Drumin'



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Can't wait to hear your Wednesday reports...

Current weather forecast: High of 67° F, SW winds 10mph shifting to SSW...

Jim


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*HUgh? ITs Tuesday....*



JimInVA said:


> Can't wait to hear your Wednesday reports...
> 
> Current weather forecast: High of 67° F, SW winds 10mph shifting to SSW...
> 
> Jim



_"whatchyou talkin' bout Willis?_


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Man I just took a look and damn if there aint some mighty pretty lookin water movin into the beach down there right now.     Whoevers fishin down there tonight should see red. 

Can somebody gimme some intel on fishing ocracoke such as where the access ramps are, etc. I havent been down there since I was like 6 so i dont remember much. Can you drive the whole island beach all the way around, or is it just inlet to inlet on the ocean side? Which inlets better to fish on ocracoke isnland. hatteras inlet or ocracoke inlet?


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Yep... but it is tomorrow and Thursday that look like the fishing should be TURNED ON! Those SW winds already have mid to upper-60s water at the shoreline. Can't wait for TOMORROW'S fishing report!

Jim


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jim's talkin about the "scout troops" that's already there.

I too am hoping fer some intel..no specific spots..but if they's bitin or not....


Ya know all the feesh are @ the Point in Buxton...cyall there.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

*ramps*

Probably most drum action at south end. Back road is "right" as soon as you leave village. next is at airport. all acess is clearly marked. Usually the entire beach is not open,; but, is clearly marked. I cannot make it up right now, but the next 3 days look good .. Good Luck - glenn


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Some were caught last night early this morning...*

Looks like Teo (Crawfish) Caught a nice 48 incher last night.....It should be on the next couple of days...Especially at Ocracoke!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

And there you go!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Saw where booboo posted a link to a thread at RDT where Bob Eakes said it was going off at the point in Buxton....well 8 drum, 5 citations in 12 casts by one feller


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

How long do the Drum hang around O'coke and Hatteras??..I have got to get up there but wanna go when the drum are there..


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

barty b said:


> How long do the Drum hang around O'coke and Hatteras??..I have got to get up there but wanna go when the drum are there..


THE SOUTHERN INVASION BEGINS TOMORROW @ MIDNIGHT....FISH TILL YA DROP !!!!! HOPE IT LAST A FEW MORE DAYS !!!!!!! :beer: 

BARTY,

CHECK OUT THE OPEN FORUMN...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

barty b said:


> How long do the Drum hang around O'coke and Hatteras??..I have got to get up there but wanna go when the drum are there..


From now thru April (water temp dependent). If the H2O temp is in the 60's & there's a SW wind it should be on from now until around then.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*The A/C warms it up (Wednesday Report)...nice fish Crawdaddy and Danny*






















Gentleman...er and women...Start your engines


BTW...heard the bite is @ the Point!!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Schweeeeeet!!!!! :d


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Don't forget the Point as well..*

One of my friends caught 13 over fourty,in 17 cast!!  

Waytago Teo....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

With that wind, its no wonder!!  There be some hungry feeesh!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It was a short trip but sweet. I'll report later. Just got home and unloading the truck. I wish I could stay another day, but she wouldn't le me. I caught my fish, so was the rookie, I can't complain. Go get them guys...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If the rookie and I were catching some fish, you know they gotta be thick. Get int that congo line!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty werk Teo, this job does have its downfall sometimes. Wish I coulda made it down.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Invasion from the South.............*

Burgaw, NC that is. I'll be on the 4pm ferry from Cedar Island to O coke tomorrow. Plan to fish till either the wind shifts or I drop. 

Bill

Blue Suburban:fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing:    :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

So I drove down early today round 2 after work to fish for this evening. water looked sweet on rutgers, & not due into work till noon tommorrow so what the hell, feel like makin like a madman & gettin some evenin drummin in. talk about a short trip.1 hr, and 50 minutes later, im airing down to hit the sand. arrived to what seemed like the bite tailing off with a mixture of pups, yearlings, and alot of doggies. Proceeded to catch doggie after doggie, no luck on a drum "YET" until I had to pack it in & here I am now. water was clean, and somewhere in the 60s. upper 60s i wanna say... sure felt warm for march thats for sure. so yea, I only got to fish 4hours this evening, aint chit, but alot better than not bein there at all. saw some fish caught. had fun with the dogs. 
They should bite hot & heavy tommorrow night before that coldfront roars in late late tommorrow night/ friday am. weatherman sais the temps gonna be 35 deg cooler on friday than tommorrow here.. anyone fishin tommorrow night, your lucky.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Way to go, Teo! You and the rookie rawk!


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

and there I wus last week... no fish, no bait in sight and blowin' 35-40.... this is where a habbit starts :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

